# Village Mire 2011



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I set up some lights last night, so here is another lil Village Mire tease


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You have a good start there. Whats the background music? Reminds me of old "B" sci fi movies.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice stones! You know I mean tombstones, right?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see a Sam!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The music is "Haunting music" from Disney's Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking yard.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Halfway done.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking great Chris! The oil spill ghouls are real awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like those tar pit guys.

My dog's ears pricked up when she heard the dogs barking.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Villge Mire Slide Show*


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice!! You've done a lot over the past few years and it just gets better. A couple questions if I can: are the two skeletons in the coffins animatronic? What kind of web gun are you using? Those webs look amazing! Is there a tutorial of sorts on your large reaper pointing the way into the haunt? Very imposing! All in all, I love what you've done with the place!! So many great details!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Jdub, 
I appreciate the props. The first skeleton in the upright coffin is a 3 axis skull. The second is static, but will be adding a scissor mechanism next year to him. The 3rd, the coffin situp is pneumatic. The web gun is the Webmaster $25 gun. visit my YouTube channel for the tute on the reaper.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

a walk through.... please!!!
(Video)


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You always do great stuff. This year's No exception. Great job.

We'll all miss your monthly shows.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just realized I never posted my final videos from 2011.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesssome! Love the big glowing eye in the window and the "attention to details" bubbles in the tar.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, Baker, your Haunt is looking great! I agree, the webs look FAB! I need a webcaster gun.


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

WOW your yard looks awesome,nice job man!


----------

